# Tank divider ideas



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi there. I have a 75G tank that I want to put a divider on the middle of it. The tank is full of crayfish, so I need a solution that works without having to drain the tank.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

depending on what you need the divider to do, you could possibly use a net (or mesh) of some sort that's held at the corners by suction cups. Or you could use plastic sheeting (similar to a really thin cutting board) that you can buy @ Walmart (arts & crafts section).. if you're talking about a long term solution, i don't know if there are dedicated dividers that big (i'm sure there are, but it's a matter of finding them).


----------



## rekabrekab (Feb 18, 2008)

If you use a sheet of plastic do not forget to drill some small holes in it, otherwise it will block your filtration. Plastic is the way to go for long term. 
Can be found at Lowes, HD, Menards.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

do you know the name of this plastic? Also, how would I attach it?

thanks


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

you can get sheets of acrylic and lexan. both of which should be fine to use. as far as attachment is concerned...you could use suction cups i bet...kind of anchor the bottom of the plastic in the substrate and notch out the thing on the suction cup that usually accepts a little round deal (great description, huh?) and use one on the back to hold it upright. all i could come up with for now...


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

redfalconf35 said:


> depending on what you need the divider to do, you could possibly use a net (or mesh) of some sort that's held at the corners by suction cups. Or you could use plastic sheeting (similar to a really thin cutting board) that you can buy @ Walmart (arts & crafts section).. if you're talking about a long term solution, i don't know if there are dedicated dividers that big (i'm sure there are, but it's a matter of finding them).


You know crayfish can climb the net/mesh right?

In honesty, I hate dividing a tank. I'm keeping some land creatures right now and sometimes it can become a pill.

I think what you need is a little visit to both your LPS and home depot. Home depot carries stuff that you can use as a divider. Since crayfish can't climb smooth surfaces like plastic and glass and they're not so small as to being able to fit into teeny tiny cracks/openings(babies I'm not sure) you can go in there and look for maybe for plastic sheets or glass and fasten it in place with something cheap like plastic suction cups. However, I tried doing this and boy was it expensive.

Another method I tried was finding a large rectangular glass and going home and using a glass cutter to cut it but that didn't work out too well either cause I admit, I'm not very handy :icon_mrgr 

Don't even try asking for advice. I went up there today and I asked one of the workers [edited] I look for the item code on the shoplights and asked one of their workers if its the same one just because I'm paranoid. He comes and looks and he's like, no that's not it.

So I'm like, but it has the same item code, has dual/double light strips, also uses T10 bulbs, and is the same size and everything, are you sure?

He's like, yeah. Then I said, okay, if this is not the same item, can you show me which one it is, referring to the models they had up for show. So he looks around cluelessly. Then I put the lights that I was holding for what I thought was the item that I wanted that was in the box and I said, see it even fits.

Then he's like, I guess that is it, hrm. Have a nice day, and walks away.

What happen to quality workers instead of quantity? I once asked a worker in there where the duct tape was located and he pointed me to the other side of the store and later found out that we were standing in the isle that had it the whole time. I can't call him blind cause I'm no better but :icon_conf 

Sorry for getting sidetracked on your thread.

EDIT---

Well, what I'm doing currently is. I eventually went to the arts store and got some mesh. I know crayfish can climb it but so can my creatures that I have now. But this is what I did. If you're not against some hanging on to the mesh, but concerned about them climbing over the division or out of the tank then do this. For the top part of the mesh, stick some smooth plastic sheets (from plastic containers like salad containers) or whatever you find. This way they can't climb past the top part.

This idea needs revision but it did the trick for me. I'm not the best handyman but at least I got it done and cheap.

I'll leave someone else to give you better advice. I wish we had force fields invented, so many uses.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Natty,

Any pictures?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

milalic said:


> Natty,
> 
> Any pictures?


Yeah, I'm a little embarass to show it off because its a pretty simplistic cheap version.

I'll take a picture tonight (too much glare right now) and I better not see any jokes or laughter about it!!

If you're looking for a real fantasy more expensive version you'll have to ask someone else. The glass / plastic sheets with suction cups will look better but they'll probably cost many times more. Actually, with the method what you can do to make it look nicer since it is mesh, is plant some moss and so it'll look like a moss wall dividing your tank and not some plastic mesh.

I'll show you tonight.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Natty said:


> Yeah, I'm a little embarass to show it off because its a pretty simplistic cheap version.
> 
> I'll take a picture tonight (too much glare right now) and I better not see any jokes or laughter about it!!
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing it


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

plastic canvas the cheapo way of tank dividers, but there not really b so you would have to tie them together for the size you need. ive made a few 10 and 20g dividers with plastic canvas and only cost 1.00 for either. you can get different size holes to. im making a crayfish holder out of a clear tupperware box and plastic canvas dividers. i can hold 6 crays seperatly with 10" by 10" squares for each and only cost me 8.00. but i dont have a tank to put them in and watch them fight lol.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

customdrumfinishes said:


> plastic canvas the cheapo way of tank dividers, but there not really b so you would have to tie them together for the size you need. ive made a few 10 and 20g dividers with plastic canvas and only cost 1.00 for either. you can get different size holes to. im making a crayfish holder out of a clear tupperware box and plastic canvas dividers. i can hold 6 crays seperatly with 10" by 10" squares for each and only cost me 8.00. but i dont have a tank to put them in and watch them fight lol.



any pictures?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

milalic said:


> any pictures?


Notice the glare. The inhabitants are noct. creatures so the light is always outside. I dont have lights for the tank specifically. Anyway. More pics before explanation.



























This mesh was from Joann. They have quite a big selection on arts and crafts. 









Mines look a bit sloppy because I never really cared to make it nice. However, if you wanted to, what you could do is put moss in the middle. My method of making this is so:

1. There's a few selections of how big the holes are on the mesh. I couldn't find the big ones so I got ones with smaller square ones and I ended up wasting a bit of time making the holes bigger on the mesh. 

2. Since one piece is too flimsy, you need two stacked together to make it stronger/stiffer. So I took two pieces and cut it so its the right size for the tank. (since your tank is a 75 gallon and the one you see is a 50, you definately will have to make some sort of adjustment. I had to cut mines off the edge and stuff to make it fit so with you maybe you wont have to cut the edges. What I did was, the extra pieces that I cutted out from the mesh, I used it to help glue the two mesh together. I just lit them and when they melt, I let them drip onto the mesh and hold it together until it hardens which is almost instantaneously. OR!!! You can use a glue gun :icon_roll . I just use whatever is in front of me.

Just make sure they measure exactly as your tank. If you measure it right, it will actually push against the side of the glass to the point where you don't really need anything else to hold it up. It'll stay there by itself. I still advice putting something though. Don't want a disaster to happen.

You can stuff moss or whatever in between the two mesh sheets and boom, you have a nice looking moss wall! Might look a bit crappy in your tank for the time being but when it grows out you have a neat little wall.

You can cut out a flat rectangular piece of flat pastic (salad lid or other plastic container lids) and find a way to put it on the last 2-3" of the mesh at the top. Glue it on somehow. This way the crayfish can't climb out.

Works pretty well so far and its with creatures that are much smaller than a crazyfish and are known to fit into really small cracks too. So if this is good for them, def good for yours.

Just because its cheap doesn't neccessarily mean its not as good. :thumbsup:


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

I know you already got mesh, but large sheets of plexiglass are cheap and easy to work with. I'd guess a piece large enough to divide a 75 gallon aquarium could be had for less than $10. You need a hot wire or something to get a really nice cut, but any hardware store should be willing to cut it to size for you for less than a dollar; otherwise, you can get decent results with a standard saw and a little time with sand paper to remove the melted plastic burrs.

You could drill some holes in it for filtration purposes, or just run two smaller filters, one on each side.


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

You use acrylic/plexiglass panels or egg crates you can buy at homedepot/lowe's. Make sure you drill holes into the acrylic panels though


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I've always found plexiglass/acrylic to be quite expensive. Or are there cheaper, thinner ones that just weren't in stock?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Here is what instantly came to mind. I think it should work fine for Dwarf crayfish.

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html

I've had a couple emails back and forth with Stephen and he is a great guy with a lot of knowledge. I would email him:thumbsup: 

Acrylic can be bought at Lowes and they'll cut it for you. I just got some for the top of my tanks. You can get a piece cut to the perfect size for less than the HMF but I think the HMF could be a better solution, the acrylic tends to look terrible over time in my opinion.

-Andrew


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

confuted said:


> I know you already got mesh, but large sheets of plexiglass are cheap and easy to work with. I'd guess a piece large enough to divide a 75 gallon aquarium could be had for less than $10. You need a hot wire or something to get a really nice cut, but any hardware store should be willing to cut it to size for you for less than a dollar; otherwise, you can get decent results with a standard saw and a little time with sand paper to remove the melted plastic burrs.
> 
> You could drill some holes in it for filtration purposes, or just run two smaller filters, one on each side.


What store did you buy them at?

The ones I've seen are like $30-$100~ (size)


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Natty said:


> What store did you buy them at?
> 
> The ones I've seen are like $30-$100~ (size)


Lowes' largest size is like 3ft by 4ft or somesuch and thats only like $30, so yeah its do able. 

-Andrew


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

I got a broken large sheet of plex at my local Home Depot. I only cared that the unbroken peice was large enought to cut a square panel out of to divide my 55 gallon. I think I paid like $3 for it. You might ask if they have some broken or scratched plexiglass or acrylic sheets. Once in the tank, the scratches will disappear, but to the store.. the scratchs mean they most likely can't sell it and will give you a deep discount.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

I am now playing with my plastic canvas, and trying to get the right size for a few of my larger tanks, the 2 sheets together with moss inbetween sounds like a great idea !! I will post pics when mine is done, so far, i have just made a moss side wall and a little pc of florring in my 45 sfrimp tank, any ideas on how to get the moss to grow faster <???LOL<> I am watching ir,m but thats not working ..lol, I have just added a diy co2 system with a 2 liter, seems to be blowing bubbles fine, hope that helps some growth in there, I dont want to harm my shrimp thow !!


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

A Hill said:


> Here is what instantly came to mind. I think it should work fine for Dwarf crayfish.
> 
> http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html
> 
> ...


I would like to use this idea. Can you send me some of your second sheet?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

milalic said:


> I would like to use this idea. Can you send me some of your second sheet?


PM me. If we can split the cost so its like $30 or so each way that could work, unless you're in a hurry. 

-Andrew


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

egg crate/ light diffuser makes a great divider as already mentioned for smaller creatures...

Craig


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Craigthor said:


> egg crate/ light diffuser makes a great divider as already mentioned for smaller creatures...
> 
> Craig


I'm not sure if you followed the link above. My thought on the matter is if you can kill two birds with one stone in this type of tank its even better!

Filter doubles as tank divider works for me!

-Andrew


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Diy dividers for small tank use notebook binder holders to hold to hold the plastic in place. I am talking about the black strip. Perhaps you could glue a few on the sides of your tank to hold the mesh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

A six pack of plastic "needle point" canvas 13 5/8" x 22 5/8" is available in the craft section at Walmart for $4.28. To rigidize it, check out a pool supply store for the strips that hold a liner to a metal wall pool.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry for not reading whole thread...use what Natty posted, but in black. Available in all craft stores as "needle point grid" it is really cheap (like 25cents) just get as many pieces as you need and cinch together with zip ties and then cut holes in corners for suction cups. this has worked well for me in the past - even stands up to cichlid sexual aggression!


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

people are talking about using acrylic or plastic or glass.. but how do you keep them in place?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

i made a divider with acrylic (or mica) and when i put it in my 10, i noticed that the water made the tank bulge out a bit, just like a mm so the divider was loose.

So, i got a small piece of acrylic and wedged it between the edge of the divider and the 10 gallon back wall.

The thing was still moving from side to side so i siliconed only the top part that was touching the trim.

That's how i kept it in place, not sure if it will stay put when i work with the tank though...


----------

